# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  اجرای url حاوی کد php  از داخل nodejs

## sepehr86

سلام . من یه فایل php  دارم که تنظیمات ارسال sms  داخلش هست و با متد get  شماره و پیغام رو می گیره و پیام رو ارسال می کنه . حالا اگه بخوام از طریق nodejs این url  رو اجرا کنم چجوری می تونم این کارو انجام بدم ؟ ممنون اگر راهنماییم کنید

----------


## sepehr86

خب ظاهرا هیچکس اینجا جواب نمیده . خودم راهشو پیدا کردم هر چند خیلی ساده بود ولی من بلد نبودم و کسی هم کمک نکرد . 
const request = require('request');
request('http://your URL');

----------

